# Mini LED Spot Lights



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I made a few LED spot lights for my first Halloween (2015) and thought I'd share the details.

The plastic stake was from an old set of candy canes. It pushed into the 20mm 90° conduit bend as a friction fit. I spray painted it with some grey primer then matt black.

There's a dedicated project page on da-share.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I have used Christmas light lawn stakes for my mini LED spotlights. They work well.


----------



## clarose_lapro (Oct 7, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Great idea and fabrication.


----------

